# LED Lighting for freshwater



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I'm setting up a 6ft, 210g fresh water tank that will have live plants. I'm wondering what types people are using and havingn sucess with. 

I'm concidering using the cheap China made ones that are a rectangle. I have 1 on my planted co2 tank. I. Thinking I'd like to try better ones but I like how mine has built in timer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think Chinese one should be ok. it is being used in marine(reef) tank as well... do you plan to grow plants or just use it for better coloration of Fishes??


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm thinking of one of these two personally for myself (126gallon 6ft long). But don't know which one.

Not sure if 10000 lumen would wash out my fish, or if 7000 lumen is bright enough...

Feel free to give your input. ( sorry for kind of hijacking your thread 

LED Aquarium Lighting by BeamsWork

LED Aquarium Lighting by BeamsWork


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have used a beamswork LED for 2 years. SA tank with plants and Tanganykian tank.. I have not had any problem... 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a 10k beamswork on my cichlid tank and I find it really brings out the blues in my fish


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Any idea how many lumen your fixtures are?

I ordered this one: LED 72" 0 50W 6500K 168X LED Aquarium Light Lumen Freshwater Plant Tropical Fish | eBay

(6ft X 168x0.5 watt led X6500k X 8400 lumen)

And I really hope it'll be bright enough but not 10,000k bright.

Thoughts??


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Some good suggestions. I just want to see what others are using because it's so hard to buy online. I'm curious on how that light works for you hi revs. I'll try to post a pic of the fixture I currently own.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll post a pic and quick review back here once I get it.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Was gonna go with something from here: Freshwater - Build My LED, LLC

But more than 2x the price of beamswork.

Since I don't need anything too high tech, and beamswork seem to have pretty good reviews from MFK, I decided to give it a try.


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

I use 3 beamworks fixtures on my 80 gal planted. They are the 48" x 54 x 1watt 5400k units and the tank is 20" deep I feel it's a perfect amount of light, 2 was to dim and I think 4 would be too bright.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

we have been selling Beamswork LED. They are pretty good for the price.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Maybe ppl can post up pic of their led set up?
Info including: led fixture size, led count and tank size would be great!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I have had a reasonably priced beams work model for about ten months. I trim my plants regularly and colours are pretty good too.....quite satisfied


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Here is the one on my planted tank. The pros are is it has a timer and only 1 cord. Its full spectrum and grows plants good in my co2 tank. The cons are I can figure out the moon lights. The digital display sometimes goes wonky. I few led are already burnt out after 1.5 years.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The other issue is trying to find 3 more of them. I have found them online. Paul's in Surrey was selling them before and in a larger size.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

You can check with Kinged but I think it's better to order from ebay.
Many reefers ordered it from ebay or amazon

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow!!good growth....from that angle it looks like hydroponic gardening.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Ya that's my Hygro. Grows purple flowers too. I have to cut it back all the time. It basically is hydroponics. King eds front display tank a few years back was setup similar. That's where I got the idea. It's been growing for 4 years lol


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I stopped in a king eds the other day and liked the less they have on the front planted tank. I was told it's made by aquaillumination. It's has blue tooth and has timers and full color control. I'm looking into these lights as they seem like a nice option. $350


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

My 72" Beamswork came in today. (Fast shipping from the ebay link i posted earlier)

Snapped a quick cell phone pic. All the lights in the room was turned off.
Good initial impression so far for the price. Nice shimmer effect in person.
The light output is actually brighter in person than in the pic. But not overly bright on the bottom, which is what i wanted for the bottom dwellers anyways. Although definitely not bright enough to grow any decent light-needing plants.

Comparing this to my 72" Coralife CF fixture (4x34" bulbs), i like this more as it looks more natural. The CF was just bright bright throughout the tank. Im sure the Beamswork put my turtle/fish much at ease.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

I use Elive, their LED module track lighting system. I like that you can choose the 'pods' and arrange them how you like. The plants seem to like it, I have to do a lot of trimming!

View attachment 103361
This is from when i first set up the tank, and the plants have gone nuts since then. I took off the backing a month later:








It's not so bright at the bottom which is nice for my newts and even my petricola comes out during the day...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I had those but if you get them wet. Finished. I ruined two so far . But I'm reckless lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I've heard of the Elive LED tracks, it's a cool concept, but I thought the lights are only 10,000K. They don't have anything in the 6500K range. Newt, how long have you had yours?


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


> I've heard of the Elive LED tracks, it's a cool concept, but I thought the lights are only 10,000K. They don't have anything in the 6500K range. Newt, how long have you had yours?


I've had them for almost 8 months now.


----------

